
AWS launches Textract, machine learning for text and data extraction - mjirv
https://venturebeat.com/2019/05/29/aws-launches-textract-machine-learning-for-text-and-data-extraction/
======
adolph
_From files stored in an Amazon S3 bucket, it’s able to suss out the contents
of fields and tables and the context in which this information is presented,
like names and social security numbers in tax forms or totals from
photographed receipts._

------
monkeydust
Anyone used this, got practical feedback?

